# Bleeding Veins



## kberthelot (Apr 2, 2008)

Need help to code for bleeding veins in lower extremity.   Also dealing with Painful leg swelling 454.8 and Painful leg varicosities 454.9. 

Thanks for the help,
KB


----------

